# Alltrax Hall nogo



## Rhizogen (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a WL-III hall effect 0-5 volt controller, and a Alltrax 7234 controller. 
I set it to 0 to 5 ohm and it works with a potentiometer, but when i change software settings to 0-5 volt, and connect it to the hall footpedal it doesnt work.
I cant find any wiring diagram for induction inputs on there website. Sent emails and get no response. I tested the leads for throttle one, and throttle two, and get no voltage, one should be 5v for controll input.


----------



## Rhizogen (Mar 26, 2009)

Update, ive ground out the epoxy, took it apart and tested the hall effect chip, its bad, i am going to get a new one and solder it in. I still have no words from alltrax on wiring configuration. When i set it to 0-5 volt in software, and double check after restarting it, software says it took, i still find no 5volt output on any pins. This is supposed to be USA company with impecable support, why no response. I just want to hook up the throttle control correctly. Looks like a quality controller. Any one have or know anyone with an alltrax connected to a hall effect controller than can give me a schematic or just a simple connection statement id be greatly apprecitave. Otherwise my homeade pot throttle is comming along good, just wanted logetivity and reliablility of hall on the alltrax.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Alltrax does not support hall effect pedals, as such, AFAIK.
Tried it.

First, you need your own 5v to pedal, so use some form of converter. I used 12->5v.
Second - hall effect pedal outputs 0.8v to 4.8v, and with 0-5v setting Allttrax controller expects from 0 to 5. At least for my 72v older unit.

I have gotten replies from them.


----------

